# 5HTP



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...7&dopt=Abstract tom from flux


----------



## woodstock (Mar 3, 2002)

Can anyone tell me about 5-HTP and it's connection to IBS/C?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think there are some posts on this in the constipation forum that might help?tom


----------

